# Ohio Lake Erie Fish Cleaning Locations



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

This thread is meant to be a reference for members who need to get fish cleaned while visiting Lake Erie.

If you know of a business who does this please add all of their specific information you know including the city they're located in to a post in this thread.
I will condense the list into a more readable form occasionally.

Thanks, Rumi


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

If you launch out of the Lorain Municipal ramps (Hotwaters), there is a fish cleaning place right behind the baitshop. Their prices are posted outside. The number for Hotwaters bait and tackle is 440-244-6301. Not sure how their turnaround is or how late in the season they are open as the wife would kill me with my own fillet knives if I paid someone to clean my fish.


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

BOMBAS.............all over the penisula, like three locations


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Bomba Fish Cleaning
8640 E NorthShore Blvd.
Lakeside/Marblehead
419-798-4189

Marblehead Fish Cleaning
369 S. Bridge Rd.
Marblehead
419-734-4825

Port Clinton Fisheries
2 Madison St.
Port Clinton
419-732-3101

Brand's Marina (Fish cleaning in same building not sure if 3rd party)
451 W. Lakeshore Dr.
Port Clinton
419-734-9753

TJ's
Port Clinton
(Can't find it in the phone book, located next to the main pier in downtown Port Clinton - next to Subway restaurant)


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Wildwood State Park is east of Cleveland- off East 185 St. North of I-90.

Exit East 185th Street, proceed north (right) at Neff Rd. to Lakeshore Boulevard, turn left, follow Lakeshore 500 yards and Wildwood Park will be on your right. Watch your speed (15) in the park. 

Wildwood's number is (216) 481-5771


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Val still cleans fish he was the owner of the Minnow Bucket ( the bait truck that was at the ramp at 72nd ) Best way to contact him is 216-780-8797 you can call before you go out or on the way in he will meet you at the ramp to clean your fish. He charges .50 per fish .


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Chagrin Bait, good people. They are located behind the McDonald's on Lakeshore Blvd about a mile east of SR 91. Phone# 440-942-9716.


----------



## Silver Streak (Sep 1, 2006)

Panuzzu Fish Co.
209 Iowa Ave.
Lorain, OH 
440-288-3474
Just off Lake Road, 1 mile east of the Black River


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

You can thank the div. of wildlife for the reason know body wants to clean fish, but if the do it will cost you a arm and a LEG!! THE HAVE TO DO TOO MUCH PAPER WORK.


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

West of Port Clinton you can go to Butch and Denny's and Szuch's bait shop.Butch and Denny's 419-836-7351.Szuch's 419-836-5264.Both of these eare located on Corduroy Rd. near Oregon Oh.Both are within two minutes of ramp facilities.Butch and Denny's get fifty cents a pound for walleye and a buck a pound for perch.Not sure about the rates at Szuch's.


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

i thought penuzzu's had the building up for sale---ill check and do an edit on this post---

ardicks on colorado ave was open at odd hours and at times unreachable by phone this year and his building has a for sale sign on it .

the ardick fish retail store is still open



i drove by and penuzzu's looks like its closed and chi chi's fish cleaning on the side street has a sign up


----------

